# My Cup Of Joy!



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

This is my 1 1/2 cup nano tank. Plants are Java moss, Nana, and some kind of floating plants. This tank houses 2 small cherry males.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hah, cute. What substrate are you using?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

The substrate is made by Nisso a name brand in making aquarium goods.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Cute it is :mrgreen:


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice setup. Simple and easy.
I'm sure water changes take less than 5 mins.
The floating plant looks to be duckweed, perhaps?


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

Very cute! How in the world do you clean it though??
Do you have any pics of the cherrys?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

*Brie* I just pour out 30% of the water and take a small brush and scrub off any goo, add new water plus chlorine out. (like a drop)


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh but what about the poop? Doesn't it get down in the gravel?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Brie, don't think of it as poop, think of it as fertilizer!  The plants need something to grow on after all. 

Nice setup gabeszone! Are you going to let the moss cover the rock?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

very cool....


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks all! I just ordered a macro lens and will take new pics soon.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats cool.. 

Be careful to not take a swig from the nano instead of the coke.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 26, 2006)

*[bump!]*

What ever happened to those macro shots? I was lookin' forward to that!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

That is very cool, I may just have to do a "NANO NANO" (not to be confused with Mork from Ork- Nanu Nanu) some day too.


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

That does rock! Someone else did something similiar on here and I think they are great! I want one for work.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

That's a real eye catcher, very creative, aquaculture in the palm of your hand  thanks for sharing, now I want one.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks like plants on Cocoa puffs! cool setup...just ambient lighting?


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

A aqua-cup like that should be placed in the air-conditioned room to have suitable temp. for plants. Using low light plant is a best choice...


----------

